# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هؤلاء هم الذين هزموا المريخ

## امام اباتي

*هذه الطريقة العقيمة التي ادرا بها البدري المباراة هي سبب هذيمة المريخ .
البدري قام باشراك 11 لاعب نزعنهم دفاعية بحتةوقام بتغيرات غبية جداّ .
لماذا اخرج الباشا وهو الوحيد والاميز في الشوط الاول وكان يؤدي دورة بالكامل 
لماذا لم يقوم باخراج سعيد السعودي الزي كان خصما علي الفريق وادخال العجب منذ بداية الشوط الثاني؟
وما الداعي من مشاركة طارق مختار في وجود مصعب ؟
وما السبب في ادخال موسي الزومة والفريق متأخر بهدفين ؟
ولماذا يا بدري عذاب الجماهير ؟
ولماذا ولماذا ؟ اسئلة كثيرة واهمها .... هل عرفت عواقب سفرك للقاهرة بعد مباراة الزهاب؟
لماذا لا تنتظر لتعد الفريق لهذة المباراة ؟
طمبل ااااااااه من طمبل ثم ااااااااااااااااه 
ماذا فعلت بك جماهير المريخ لتفعل بها كل هذا ؟
اذا كنت تعتبر انك كبير فان المريخ اكبر منك ومن غيرك......
اذهب من ضميرك قبل ان ثورة الجماهير ضدك وخذ معك كل شي بس اترك المريخ..........





وسلم لي علي كادقلي


:00020457::00020457::00020457::00020457:














سفاري  لاتعليق بئس القيادة والكابتنية







:hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::h  hheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhh  eeeart4::hhheeeart4:

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*دى كلو ممكن اتلخص في مجلس الادارة الذي تمادى و اعطى الجهاز الفني كل الصلاحية في فعل ما يحلو له
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وسلم لي علي كادقلي





محلى يعنى ولا كيف



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

وسلم لي علي كادقلي





محلى يعنى ولا كيف











كادقلي دي انا عارف قاصد بيها شنو وطمبل عارف
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

كادقلي دي انا عارف قاصد بيها شنو وطمبل عارف



 

طيب  ورينا معاك ياامام عشان نكون فى الصوره
وبعدين طمبل العارف ده
لسع ماجاء من لواندا








بصراحه كده
بديت اشك فيك
طمبل دخلو شنو فى البوست ده
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بكل   أمانة   سبب   الهزيمة   هدا    المدرب   أولا    التشكيله   الخاطئه   هى   اللى  قصمت   ظهر   الزعيم  

ثانيا    تغير    الباشا    خطأ   كبييييير    وثالثا    طارق   مختار   دخوله   من  البداية   خطا  المريخ   لعب  

   ثلاثه   مباريات   فى   الممتاز    لم  نشاهد   طارق   فيها   جزء  منها  ,    طريقة   اللعب   المريخ    لعب 

  مبارتين   تجريبيه   مع   المهدية   والخرطوم   هل  نفد   طريقة   لعبه   دى   ولا   هل   لعب  بالتشكيله 

    اللعب   بيها   اليوم  ,,,  قلناها   من  أول   يوم   فى  تعاقد   المريخ  معه   ليس   بالمدرب   الدى   يدرب 

  المريخ   ,,,   قد   تقولوا   كان   مدرب  الأهلى    نعم    ولكن   قبل   مايمسك  زمام   التدريب  بالأهلى 

كان   سنين   مساعد   مدرب   الاهلى   وهنا   الوضع   يختلف    ,,,   نتمنى   أن  نشوف   علالة    كرعيه 

   زى   مابقولوا     وللدورى   الممتاز    فاروق   جبره   وابراهومه   أولى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بكل   أمانة   سبب   الهزيمة   هدا    المدرب   أولا    التشكيله   الخاطئه   هى   اللى  قصمت   ظهر   الزعيم  

ثانيا    تغير    الباشا    خطأ   كبييييير    وثالثا    طارق   مختار   دخوله   من  البداية   خطا  المريخ   لعب  

   ثلاثه   مباريات   فى   الممتاز    لم  نشاهد   طارق   فيها   جزء  منها  ,    طريقة   اللعب   المريخ    لعب 

  مبارتين   تجريبيه   مع   المهدية   والخرطوم   هل  نفد   طريقة   لعبه   دى   ولا   هل   لعب  بالتشكيله 

    اللعب   بيها   اليوم  ,,,  قلناها   من  أول   يوم   فى  تعاقد   المريخ  معه   ليس   بالمدرب   الدى   يدرب 

  المريخ   ,,,   قد   تقولوا   كان   مدرب  الأهلى    نعم    ولكن   قبل   مايمسك  زمام   التدريب  بالأهلى 

كان   سنين   مساعد   مدرب   الاهلى   وهنا   الوضع   يختلف    ,,,   نتمنى   أن  نشوف   علالة    كرعيه 

   زى   مابقولوا     وللدورى   الممتاز    فاروق   جبره   وابراهومه   أولى





هذا ما كنا نعرفه جميعا ولم نتكلم عنه في السابق  لان مجلس الادارة تعود علي ان يجعلنا نحلم باكثر من طموحاتنا ........
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*نظرة البدري لكلتشي وتفضيل طمبل عليه هي من اخرجتنا يا أباتي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ما الزي يعجب البدري في طمبل ولايعجبة في كلتشي يابحاري
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أسباب الإخفاق تتحمل الإدارة 20% منها ويتحمل البدري وحده 20% ويتحمل اللاعبون 20% ويتحمل هيثم طمبل وحده 40% ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ما الزي يعجب البدري في طمبل ولايعجبة في كلتشي يابحاري



بل مالذي يراه البدري في طمبل ولا يراه 60 مليون سوداني ...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الصفوة تريد شطب هذا الطمبل اليوم قبل الغد حتي يعرف قدر نفسة كفاية.... كفاية ........ كفاية
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*عدم جراءة المدرب ..وعدم كفاءة المدرب ..وعدم رغبة المدرب ..
محاربة المدرب للنجوم ..بخاصة كلاتشى ..والدافىء ..وياسر الديبة ..ومقدم ...
من غير الممكن ..ومن غير الممكن ..فريق بدون روح ..
الحسنة الوحيدة الحضرى فى كل  الفرقة المريخية ..المتكبره عن التوجيه ..
هو بله جابر منو ..؟ وموسى الزومة شنو البشوت ضربة الجزاء .؟ 
فى غلط ....فى غلط 
لابد ان يصلح ..
اليوم قبل غدا ..
رجوع كروجر افضل من استمرار البدرى ...
وشطب طنمبل ..لعدم الشفاء ..وشطب بلة لعدم التطور ..وشطب الزومة لعدم التطور ..وشطب سفارى لعدم الانضباط ..
وشطب الجهاز الفنى ..لعدم الكفاءة ..
بس يتخارجوا كفاية دلع ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قبل الشطب لازم يكون في حساب يا المجمر 
عشان اي زول يعرف الليهو والعليهو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أسباب الإخفاق تتحمل الإدارة 20% منها ويتحمل البدري وحده 20% ويتحمل اللاعبون 20% ويتحمل هيثم طمبل وحده 40% ...



   عفوا    أسباب    الأخفاق     البدرى   100%     والأداراة    وفرت   له   كل   شئ    وعلى  

   ما  أظن    الوجده   هدا    البدرى    لو   وجده     فى    عهد   كروجر    لكان   الوضع   أختلف 

بس    فى   عهد  كروجر   لو  كان   فى   الحضرى   وباسكال   وساكواها    كان  الوضع  أختلف 

   لأن   فى   عهد   كروجر   ما كان   عندنا   حراس   مشكلتنا   الأساسيه    الحين   المجلس 

    حل   مشكله   الحراسه   ولكن   فشل   فى   حل   معضلة   التدريب
                        	*

----------


## ودالعاص

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أسباب الإخفاق تتحمل الإدارة 20% منها ويتحمل البدري وحده 20% ويتحمل اللاعبون 20% ويتحمل هيثم طمبل وحده 40% ...




في إعتقادي الإداره ماقصرت لذلك تذهب النسبه لطمبل الذي لم يفعل شيئا ويارب شهر 6 مانشوفوا لاهو لا كلتشي وساكواها ده داير ليهوا لاعب سريع وشوات بيعرف يجيب قون من أنصاف الفرص مش يضيع عشرة ويجيب الحداشر 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

عدم جراءة المدرب ..وعدم كفاءة المدرب ..وعدم رغبة المدرب ..
محاربة المدرب للنجوم ..بخاصة كلاتشى ..والدافىء ..وياسر الديبة ..ومقدم ...
من غير الممكن ..ومن غير الممكن ..فريق بدون روح ..
الحسنة الوحيدة الحضرى فى كل  الفرقة المريخية ..المتكبره عن التوجيه ..
هو بله جابر منو ..؟ وموسى الزومة شنو البشوت ضربة الجزاء .؟ 
فى غلط ....فى غلط 
لابد ان يصلح ..
اليوم قبل غدا ..
رجوع كروجر افضل من استمرار البدرى ...
وشطب طنمبل ..لعدم الشفاء ..وشطب بلة لعدم التطور ..وشطب الزومة لعدم التطور ..وشطب سفارى لعدم الانضباط ..
وشطب الجهاز الفنى ..لعدم الكفاءة ..
بس يتخارجوا كفاية دلع ..









هذه نفس الكتابات التي أطاحت بكروجر و ندمنا عليه . . . نعم هناك لاعبون أقل كثير من قامة المريخ و آخرون يتكبرون على المريخ و فئة ثالثة لا تجد الفرصة لتبدع هذه هي عللنا . . . نسأل الله الصبر
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*فاروق جبرة اولى بتدرب المريخ  فى السنوات القادمة  ولا مدرب اجنبى ولا خلافة كما ان مدرب الانتلر المقال كانت تصريحاته خصما على الفريق يا عادل ابو جريشة
*

----------


## سامى جنابى

*يجب ان لا ندفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال حان وقت الرحيل لكل لاعب عديم الطموح
*

----------


## ASHOSHA

*يا ريت يا أهلنا نحاول نتطرق للموضوع بدون إنفعال .. أخفق سفاري في كرة ولكن أكمل المباراة بشكل جيد وكم يقولون الحساب بالقطعة لا يجدي .. حسب رائي فإن المباراة كانت جيدة رغماً عن التشكيل الخاطئ للبدري في الدفع ب طارق مختار علي حساب الزومة (الزومة أفضل هجومياً وصاحب تجارب أكثر) .. معكم حق فأن هذا الطنمبل لا يشبه المريخ وكم وكم كررنا بأنه عديم الموهبة والحماس وحقيقة هناك تسأول كبير حول عدم إقتناع البدري ب كلتشي .. وأعتقد لو بدأت المبارة بوجود هولاء لحسمت من الشوط الأول .. لكن حسب وجهة نظري المتواضعة فأن أكبر سبب لخسارة الأمس هو وجود هذا البلة الذي لن ينصلح حاله ويتطور بعد 50 سنة .. عموماً .. أنا مع بقاء البدري بعد توجيهه ومناقشته ومحاسبته وأعتقد بأن المتابعة للجهاز الفني الحالي ستخلق مريخ المستقبل القريب
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*سبب الخروج يتحمله البدري بنسبه اكبر وبعض اللعيبه المستهترين مثل سفاري وبله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أسباب الإخفاق تتحمل الإدارة 20% منها ويتحمل البدري وحده 20% ويتحمل اللاعبون 20% ويتحمل هيثم طمبل وحده 40% ...



 شطبتو راسنا طمبل دا شال الكورة من خط مرم الانتر وطلعها بره ولا الحاصل شنو ؟
توزيع النسب في تحمل المسؤلية حسب المعايير :
1/ من سمح للبدري بالذهاب للقاهرة 
2/ لماذا فعل البدري فعلته وذهب وهو يعلم ان فريقه محتاج اعداد اكثر 
3/ متى يجيد لاعبي المريخ تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء وهل هي من مهام المدرب ام لا علم للمدرب بذلك 
4/ هل صح ان الحوافز الكثيرة والكبيرة نزعت الروح القتالية القليل جداً التى كانت موجودة
5/  والاسئلة طويلة  لكن  ما دور الادارة في كل الاخفاقات  السابق والان 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسئولية على الجميع حتى الجمهور لم يظهر العين الحمراء للجبناء المتغطرسين عديمين الاحساس والشعور خالين المسؤلية ناقصين العقول  عديمين الشرف  الجهلاء  اناس لا يستحون  ولا يختشون  حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم  واعوذ بالله من فعائلكم
:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch 
*

----------


## mozamel1

*يا جماعة لا تتحاملو على طمبل المسئولية على الجميع من الادارة الى اللاعبين والجهاز الفني له النسبة الكبرى في الخروج المؤلم الله يصبرنا على تجاوز هذه الايام الحزينة وان شاء الله الزعيم قوة وجسارة في المستقبل 
*

----------


## shams-20

*http://www.goal.com/ar-eg/news/3067/...B1%D8%AD%D9%84
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ماذا فعل هيثم طمبل لكى تهاجمهو بهذة الطريقة .. عينكم فى سفارى وبلة جابر وتنتقدوا فى طمبل ؟ 
أعتقد أن الخروج تتحمل الإدارة 50% منه و البدرى 20% والاعبين 30% .. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

دى كلو ممكن اتلخص في مجلس الادارة الذي تمادى و اعطى الجهاز الفني كل الصلاحية في فعل ما يحلو له



 بالعكس ده هو العمل الايجابي الوحيد للمجلس في التجهيز لهذه المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا معاك ياامام في النقاط دي : ـ
وما الداعي من مشاركة طارق مختار في وجود مصعب ؟
وما السبب في ادخال موسي الزومة والفريق متأخر بهدفين ؟
ذهاب البدري لن يحل المشكلة لان العيب في اللاعبين وبس
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العيب   فى    المدرب    ومدرب   مابعرف   يضع   تشكيله   صحيحة   فى   بداية  أى  مباراة
                        	*

----------

